# DX code for "Easy Bruising" ?



## Orthocoderpgu (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone have any idea's how to code "Easy Bruising" ? Patient bruises easily. Thanks.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 15, 2008)

What about 782.7 (since there isn't mention of trauma) ?


----------

